# Rescue Forums - New Forum Names & Descriptions



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Just an update. I went through all three forums, and moved twenty or so threads between The Rescue forum and The Cases forum. If you're looking for a thread, it may not be where you left it


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks Vern for helping to organize all those misplaced threads.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Thanks Vern for helping to organize all those misplaced threads.
> Joe


I'll also start sorting through them too.....


----------

